# Pope Bicycles offerings 1915



## filmonger (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 31, 2015)

Nice! There's that tank that's on the Ebay.


----------



## catfish (Aug 1, 2015)

This is great info!!!!!!!  Thank you for posting!  Catfish


----------



## syclesavage (Aug 1, 2015)

Where on ebay is that tank post it please,


----------



## filmonger (Aug 1, 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-VINT...X-very-nice-/121713369786?hash=item1c56aea2ba


----------

